# Anyone have the Stihl FS130R trimmer or HT 131 saw?



## Dargo

When it comes to power equipment, I'm not an off brand, Horrible Freight, sort of guy.  I've had unreal performance from my Stihl products.  For a while I bought some Husky and Echo products, but now I think I'm just a Stihl sort of guy.  I like their durability and now I'm warming up to their pre-mix fed 4 stroke powered items.  Since I edge both sides of a 1/4 mile concrete driveway each week, I killed my Troy Built machine even though I used the best Amsoil in it, changed it frequently and was a maniac about keeping the air filter clean.  I think there is a design problem where the engine breathes directly from the output from the cutting blade.

Mine still runs fine, but never has had the sort of power I want.  With it's 3 wheels, I push it forward a couple of feet, back it up the same, and repeat for roughly 1/2 of a mile.  I wanted one strong enough to just power through at a regular walk and do a good job.  I ended up buying a Stihl FC110 edger.  I like it.  Well balanced and plenty of power.  Expensive, but I'm on my 18th season with my Stihl FS105 string trimmer with zero repairs.  While I'm at it, and and have a local dealer dealing with me, I'm considering a new Stihl FC130R string trimmer and Stihl HT 131 pole pruner (chain saw on an extend-able pole).

When I had my mowing business, I had the lowest paid (and newest) guys on the string trimmers 8 to 10 hours a day 6 days a week.  I also have a Stihl FS80 string trimmer.  Both run great, but I can tell they have lost some power.  For someone with a 5 acre or less yard, they'd probably last a lifetime yet.  While I'm at it, I want to just get what I need and be done with it.  Here's a link to the HT 131 pole pruner Stihl HT 131, a link to the string trimmer Stihl FS 130 R trimmer and the edger I bought Stihl FC 110 edger.

Thoughts?  Better yet, places to check for better prices?


----------



## Big Dog

Looking at the new models eh ............. go for it I love my 110. I have the pole trimmer too, gets heavy (especially with extension tube) but does a jam up job!


----------



## Dargo

I'll admit that I sat on the sidelines and waited to see how that engine panned out.  I figured that I'd had no problems with my 2 cycle, so why monkey with what works.  It now seems clear that we won't have a choice in the future.  So far, with limited use, that engine seems to have great lower RPM torque and runs well.


----------



## bczoom

Dargo said:


> I'll admit that I sat on the sidelines and waited to see how that engine panned out.  I figured that I'd had no problems with my 2 cycle, so why monkey with what works.  It now seems clear that we won't have a choice in the future.  So far, with limited use, that engine seems to have great lower RPM torque and runs well.



You're talking about the 4-MIX engines, right?  If so, I like them but it takes awhile to get used to.  _I'm sure you're aware but will post my thought for others to consider._  It's a lot slower getting up to RPM's (compared to a traditional 2-cycle) but once it has them, it won't bog down.  I'll use a weed-eater as an example.  I've recently run Echo and Husqvarna 2-cycle weed-eaters.  They get up to max RPM's quickly but bog way down once you get in the deep stuff.  The Stihl takes a bit more to get up to speed but once there, it won't dip as easily/quickly and just chews through whatever is put in front of it.


----------



## Cowboy

I gave up on gas operated tools except for my 20" troybuilt chainsaw because I have a bad shoulder & cant pull the rope anymore . The troybuilt chainsaw I can pull with 2 fingers very easilly because it has a spring assist start . 

We have switched to Black & decker string trimmers as well , My Wife got 2 of them on sale for 99 bucks each & each came with 2 batterys & an extra one for free . We allso have sveral other 18 volt tools that use the same batterys . So we have 10 batterys & 2 , 1 hour chargers . The batterys will last from 15 to 30 minutes on each charge depending on the speed you use it . 

The auto string feed is so nice & the string is tough . I,ve changed the spool on Mine once since we,ve had thenm & My wifes still on her original one . Heres a link to the ones we have . Might sound silly but we have a lot of trimming to do & these have worked great for over 2 years . 

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/183-4014830-6213668?asin=B0001Q2EMU&ci_src=15781033&ci_sku=B0001Q2EMU&AFID=Performics_Google%20Product%20Listing%20Ads&LNM=Primary&ref=tgt_adv_XASD0001

I forgot to add that the nicest thing is they are very light weight so my wife actually enjoys helping out on the trimming . By the time the battery runs out its time for a beer break anyway even though we have plenty of batterys fully charged . But not having to replace the string but maybe once a season is Priceless & thats only if you get into some really tall stuff or a wire fence . Best money We ever spent .


----------



## tsaw

bczoom said:


> You're talking about the 4-MIX engines, right?.



I call them a 4 stroke - 2 cycle
That 4-MIX is pretty amazing.
Has the mechanics of a 4 stroke - a valve train - 
Cam shaft, push rods, valves.
Works just like a 4 stoke.. BUT NO CRANKCASE OIL!
Takes 50:1 mix - just like a 2 cycle.
The fuel efficiency is amazing.


----------



## RedRocker

I've got the pole saw, great machine if you're man enough to keep it up....so to speak.


----------



## Dargo

Thanks. I'm travelling on business now but I did get the trimmer before I left. I plan to get the saw when I get back if I have anything left after donating to the government.


----------



## loboloco

I run only Husky in gas power equip.  The Stihl saws always turned too many revs for me.


----------

